# wild camping holland



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

we are going to holland but not sure on the wild camping .has any one done this is it safe to do it .
we wild camp when ever possible or use airies .
we are going over on friday the 24th from dover to calais.
also if you know any places that we should visit on the way please let us know.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I think you will find it is illegal in the Nertherlands. 

peedee


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



firewood said:


> we are going to holland but not sure on the wild camping .has any one done this is it safe to do it .


It is illegal, and the local authorities are rather quick and efficient at fining anyone who does it nevertheless. Expect fines in the order of magnitude of about EUR 100 per night.

There is however an increasing number of aire-like places, on which you may legally spend at least one night. In my opinion the best web page about Dutch aires is CamperContact.nl. Besides these places, it is legal to stay up to 24 hours on motorway service areas, but these are not safe at all.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


And what do the Dutch do? They go and Wildcamp in every other Country.

And what's more , they think they have a right to.



Andy :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wild*

Error


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wild*

error


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wild*



foll-de-roll said:


> Hi
> 
> And what do the Dutch do? They go and Wildcamp in every other Country.
> 
> ...


How very true!

I saw some folk with a Dutch registered caravan on the roadside next to 4 campsites. A couple of small motorhomes had pulled over and parked for the day. The Dutch Caravaners were erecting a full awning, chairs out, table umbrella, the monty.

TM


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

I read on a Dutch website that the law has just been changed, and wild camping is legal now, unless specifically forbidden at a specific location.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

pieterv said:


> I read on a Dutch website that the law has just been changed, and wild camping is legal now, unless specifically forbidden at a specific location.


In theory you are right, the nationwide law against wild camping was abolished already end of 2007.

However, when the law was abolished it was left to the discretion of the local councils how to deal with it. And meanwhile they have *all* adapted their local bye-laws in a way that wild camping is forbidden again. The last local council to do that was Reimerswaal in November 2009.

So in reality wild camping in NL is now as illegal again as it was before 2008.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Boff said:


> pieterv said:
> 
> 
> > I read on a Dutch website that the law has just been changed, and wild camping is legal now, unless specifically forbidden at a specific location.
> ...


Ah, didn't know that. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks to you all for your replys


----------

